# OFC 16 gauge for an awesome price



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

Its nice wire, used a bit of it and its just like KNU or Shok. Figure I would share the find. Listing is for 5ft

American Wire Supply 16 AWG Gauge Speaker Wire OFC 5ft | eBay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edit.. just noticed its not per foot. its per 5 feet


----------



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> edit.. just noticed its not per foot. its per 5 feet


I edited the OP as well.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

The price is good. I was going to order a total of 100 feet. But with shipping ($12.00) it comes out to a total of $37.00. So I decide not to. This is still a great deal but the monoprice wires are hard to beat.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Bought some! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> The price is good. I was going to order a total of 100 feet. But with shipping ($12.00) it comes out to a total of $37.00. So I decide not to. This is still a great deal but the monoprice wires are hard to beat.


on the vendors website vertexaudio.com you can get free ship if you spend over $50. If you needed some power wire or whatever that could be a good option. 

Shipping can add up on eBay with these types of things tho, making it not worth it sometimes.


----------

